# How to get popular on TBT?



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

Just curious ^_^


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Post loads and be friendly / funny
You already are these things soo.... You're already popular!! <3


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

Am I?


----------



## Jacob (Oct 16, 2015)

There is a thin line between popularity and infamy, 
I have seen a lot of people who are really generous and give a lot away become very popular.
Be careful what you post and try your best to get along with everyone. Eventually tho, you will learn that you can't please everyone, so don't stress if you suddenly start receiving some enemies.

Don't take the internet too seriously, don't mock or make fun of others, and don't ignore anyone's messages and you should gain popularity within a couple weeks/months


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 16, 2015)

Make a lot of friends and be active. Those are the two best ways I think anyway.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks for the tips :3


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

OK real talk now, You don't just 'be come' famous. Look at me, I'm popular because of how young I was when I joined. Now that trend is finally run its course. Look at how many kids they are on TBT now.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 16, 2015)

You're asking the wrong guy.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> You're asking the wrong guy.



THE LORD STALFOS HAS COME! YOU BETTER HIDE YO KIDS!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 16, 2015)

Popularity? What's that? Can I eat it?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Popularity? What's that? Can I eat it?



It's the stars my friend.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 16, 2015)

popularity doesn't matter. as long as you enjoy the tbt community, treat others nicely and respect everyone then that's all this forum is about.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 16, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> popularity doesn't matter. as long as you enjoy the tbt community, treat others nicely and respect everyone then that's all this forum is about.



agreed.  popularity is just a random thing for certain people who interact a lot with the community; others look up to the popular and try to become like them, which doesn't do anything other than make enemies and cliques.

answering the question: to be popular you gotta interact a lot with the community, be likable, have tons of friends, have something that sets you apart from everyone else, and have things that people associate with you.

example: jacob posts a lot in the introduction thread and all the threads in general, he's likable and has hundreds of friends from his massive giveaway, had 10k+ TBT and now has rare collectibles, and creator of Team Popsicle and the teams trend

it takes a lot of time and dedication, and unless that's your only goal on here, just enjoy tbt for what it is.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Oct 16, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> popularity doesn't matter. as long as you enjoy the tbt community, treat others nicely and respect everyone then that's all this forum is about.



I'm too old to care about being popular. LOL. But I will be nice to others and I hope they'll be nice to me.


----------



## milkday (Oct 16, 2015)

basically, be as nice as you can. don't get on the wrong side of people, do make friends, do post a lot


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 16, 2015)

Post loads and build up a bad reputation


----------



## cIementine (Oct 16, 2015)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I'm too old to care about being popular. LOL. But I will be nice to others and I hope they'll be nice to me.



that's awesome! at the end of the day, having a kind spirit pays off more than having tons of acquaintances.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Post loads and build up a bad reputation



um..Don't build up a bad reputation* lol


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 16, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> um..Don't build up a bad reputation* lol



It's how I got popular soooo


----------



## Damniel (Oct 16, 2015)

Popularity is a pretty incorrect word actually.
There's really nice people who earn people's respect and don't do what they do for attention or fame.

And There's those that are rude,attention hungry,hateful,and very inconsiderate people too. 

I don't think it's in my position to say wether I'm popular or not but it doesn't matter to me since a lot of known people aren't known for good things...

Just be kind and think before you post, that's all that truly matters.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 16, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Popularity is a pretty incorrect word actually.
> There's really nice people who earn people's respect and don't do what they do for attention or fame.
> 
> And There's those that are rude,attention hungry,hateful,and very inconsiderate people too.
> ...



And the people that are just misunderstood by everyone else


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 16, 2015)

Step 1: Don't be like me

Step 2: ur done congratz


----------



## DasKateten (Oct 16, 2015)

Why do you care?
Am I the only "weirdo" who would rather focus on achieving real life goals than being popular on some Animal Crossing forum?


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 16, 2015)

DasKateten said:


> Why do you care?
> Am I the only "weirdo" who would rather focus on achieving real life goals than being popular on some Animal Crossing forum?



yup

only you


----------



## Justin (Oct 16, 2015)

Don't try to be popular.


----------



## dudeabides (Oct 16, 2015)

I tried to be popular all day once, it was exhausting.


----------



## Mango (Oct 16, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> OK real talk now, You don't just 'be come' famous. Look at me, I'm popular because of how young I was when I joined. Now that trend is finally run its course. Look at how many kids they are on TBT now.



ur still 11/12 babe


----------



## Healer (Oct 16, 2015)

Hehehe


----------



## Raffy (Oct 16, 2015)

be the hottest person on tbt and wear gucci and do an ombre on your hair and go on diets to be 7 lbs and then you'll be popular.

but why would you want to be popular when you could simply just post regularly and make friends? you could ask how to be popular at school but it's hard to achieve. the real answer is : there is no popularity tiers on tbt (oh wait there are)


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 17, 2015)

I don't know why you'd want to be popular, while popularity is all about having mutual respect towards one another. I don't really care if I'm popular or not, but the friends I care about all care about me as well, which is pretty much all I want.


----------



## Sona (Oct 17, 2015)

Be a total d-bag to everyone, spam nonsense, get into fights for no reason, complain that things arent fair, etc. That's how you get tbt famous, cos the only 'famous' people are either mods or people no one really likes :u


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 18, 2015)

Popularity doesn't matter to me, as long as you're enjoying what you're doing and like being on the site, then that's what's the most important. I've only been here for less than a month and I love this place.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Rei Parfait said:


> Be a total d-bag to everyone, spam nonsense, get into fights for no reason, complain that things arent fair, etc. That's how you get tbt famous, cos the only 'famous' people are either mods or people no one really likes :u



That's actually sort of correct. Some people, like Riummi, are incredibly nice, but others are mean and rude and still incredibly popular.


----------



## Sona (Oct 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> That's actually sort of correct. Some people, like Riummi, are incredibly nice, but others are mean and rude and still incredibly popular.



Exactly, they're "popular" in the sense that a lot of people know who they are, even though they are extremely unliked.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 18, 2015)

Rei Parfait said:


> Be a total d-bag to everyone, spam nonsense, get into fights for no reason, complain that things arent fair, etc. That's how you get tbt famous, cos the only 'famous' people are either mods or people no one really likes :u



You nailed it.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 18, 2015)

you shouldnt aim for popularity on tbt, honestly. the people here can be cruel and vicious to say the least. if your name went around, undoubtedly people would talk about you behind your back and not treat you all that well regardless of how nice you are. the majority of people here who are famous are moreover infamous. no one likes them that much. for example, you post a lot? youre labelled as an annoying spammer. youre nice to people? you must be fake and be sucking up to them. share an unpopular opinion? youre suddenly the *****iest person on tbt

so yeah, i wouldnt attempt it


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 18, 2015)

Rei Parfait said:


> Be a total d-bag to everyone, spam nonsense, get into fights for no reason, complain that things arent fair, etc. That's how you get tbt famous, cos the only 'famous' people are either mods or people no one really likes :u



LOL
I know that was aimed at me. At least I'm famous for being an ******* .



But I have some words of wisdom here, do what you want. Do what makes you happy. Give away things, be kind to people, cheer up people. Because all in all, it doesn't matter what everyone else thinks of me. As long as I think I'm good, that's all that matters. Annndd then the dog jumps on my laptop.
NICE DOG NICE.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 18, 2015)

is anyone even popular on here
the only thing i've noticed is annoying and rude people and people who spam threads that gets recognized because of that, which doesn't really make them popular......... they're more impopular then lol


----------



## Damniel (Oct 18, 2015)

Rei Parfait said:


> Be a total d-bag to everyone, spam nonsense, get into fights for no reason, complain that things arent fair, etc. That's how you get tbt famous, cos the only 'famous' people are either mods or people no one really likes :u



Don't forget about being a homophobe or racist,posting something just to offend someone,and getting mad about not winning a contest or giving away. Being immature is also a good way to be "famous" too. There's been a recent case of all of this happening...


----------



## himeki (Oct 18, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Post loads and build up a bad reputation


that is probably teh only foolproof way


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 18, 2015)

There is honestly no point in being popular among people you have probably never met before in my opinion.


----------



## Sona (Oct 18, 2015)

Slammint said:


> LOL
> I know that was aimed at me. At least I'm famous for being an ******* .



Nah, it actually sums up quite a few people on this site :c .


----------



## Javocado (Oct 18, 2015)

Just get an extreme makeover like it's an 80's movie!!!!


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 18, 2015)

why would you want to be popular


i dnt rly think anybody is popular on this website lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slammint said:


> LOL
> I know that was aimed at me. At least I'm famous for being an ******* .
> 
> 
> ...



wh0 ru

sry, never seen you online before


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 18, 2015)

ok but why would you want to be popular on this site


----------



## JennyGrace (Oct 18, 2015)

Healer said:


> Hehehe



damn you beat me to it


----------



## N e s s (Oct 18, 2015)

Just post allot and people will get to know you. I usually hang out in brewsters caf? and basement forums now,.sometimes HQ and smashville.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 18, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> why would you want to be popular
> 
> 
> i dnt rly think anybody is popular on this website lol
> ...



Not as popular as I was when I first joined



That's good thanks for not knowing me... It's nice to be normal


----------



## eggs (Oct 18, 2015)

be active, get into heated debates, give up your first-born child. pretty normal stuff.
(but really, don't care about it. just have fun on here, popularity doesn't matter.)


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

why would you want to be popular.

I'm somewhat popular I guess


----------



## eggs (Oct 18, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> why would you want to be popular.
> 
> *I'm somewhat popular I guess*



to quote jarrad, "wh0 r u"?


----------



## cIementine (Oct 18, 2015)

Slammint said:


> That's good thanks for not knowing me... It's nice to be normal



sometimes the fame gets too much, am I right? my fame prevents me from being low-key and being normal again


----------



## LoonieToonies (Oct 18, 2015)

There's actually a fine line between popularity and being well liked. Popularity is having everyone know your name, whereas having mutual respect comes from enjoying the forums, being helpful, giving wive wifi ratings etc. 

I remember there was this popular user who was well known for her massive shop on the forums. Being a new user, I went on her thread and commented that I would like to buy from her shop. She had a long list of intricate rules and I ended up missing one of the rules about posting (you had to put your friend code in the post or something) and she completely lost it on me. Then she proceeded to rant on her thread how she had the right to deny anyone on her shop for not following the rules. That completely put me off, she was not a nice person on the forums, but was incredibly popular for her big shop.

Prioritize kindness over being famous, because kindness can get your famous. Just be a kind and supportive member of the community and people will get to know you. Add people as friends after you do a trade in their town, refer people to threads with their dreamies, things like that.


----------



## Damniel (Oct 18, 2015)

Just bumped the "are you famous thread" so if you want to see if your well known post here! 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...mous-on-TBT/page2932&highlight=Are+you+famous


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 18, 2015)

I wouldn't really say there are popular people on TBT, more like infamous


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 18, 2015)

Just be friendly and talkative to people, I guess. Otherwise there's really no point in being popular.


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 18, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Not as popular as I was when I first joined
> 
> 
> 
> That's good thanks for not knowing me... It's nice to be normal



I was an active user around the time you joined, probably extremely more active than I am now, yet I don't remember you?


----------



## Lily. (Oct 18, 2015)

I didn't know there was such thing as "popularity" on a forum with people I've never even met before. Sounds like I'm back in 5th grade. I wouldn't know though, so don't ask me XD


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 18, 2015)

I think the best way to be popular is to just be helpful and nice to everyone here


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 18, 2015)

here's the secret 2 getting popular on belltreeforums


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



git gud


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 18, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> here's the secret 2 getting popular on belltreeforums
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



....That's one way, I guess...


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 18, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I was an active user around the time you joined, probably extremely more active than I am now, yet I don't remember you?



I usually was in the 'new leaf' section. I got the top poster everyday xD.
I havnt checked how popular I am for a long time now, but I'm happy that people now think I'm not as annoying as I was.
I only saw you in the basement so it's probably just the areas we look at.

I mean look at my post count, I has no life.


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 18, 2015)

Don't Strive for popularity. Just be yourself, Your the only one that can.


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 18, 2015)

your sig reminded me of a thing i read in a book that said someone's opinion of you is a reflection of who they are, not you. Which I find to be very true


----------



## Royce (Oct 18, 2015)

either be super generous/fake orrr be really know for being annoying to people. or be known for being "wealthy" of tbt, or an artist.


----------



## Blu Rose (Oct 18, 2015)

my goodness



Spoiler: A long, long time ago...



There was a day, in late 2013, when I was a scrub and only smoked 5 blunts a day noob and new to TBT.  And a complete doo-doo dunderhead.  And then I played Mafia, and was still awful.  
Lastly, I met a few people and we formed a cult league of friendship.  It was pretty cool.
Around the time this was formed, I was semi-popular among the people in the Basement (Basement Dwellers, idk what they're called now) and I loved to be 13 and basically an ass that made himself and, like, 7 other people laugh.
And then I received my first and only infraction thus far and JESUS CHRIST I HAD A HEART ATTACK.
Then I became like really nice and these friends were all "Blu man u've changed wtf did tbt do to you" and I made new friends that are really nice and they're really all I ever could have asked for from this site.
Then I levelled out my niceness and everything was all good.
Then I became an ass again and life went downhill and I only kept one friend throughout all of these changes and, then again, she is someone with whom I've made mistakes with and she has reason to hate me sooooooo much, but doesn't.
And, now, my friends are the people that I know in real life and the people on here who are comfortable with using MLG memes (420blazeit bro) and all those things.


TL;DR:  Being nice nets you some pretty legitimate friends that can really be supportive.  Being an ass nets you some pretty not legitimate friends that can be really supportive, actually.  Overall, though, it's really so much nicer and great for you to have concrete friends than friends that are as supportive for you as water is immobile (like 1-2 concrete is/are so much better than any anount of "water" friends)
Moral of the story:  Do whatever toasts your goat, man~


----------



## piichinu (Oct 19, 2015)

be me or disagree with mayorevvie


----------



## Lolitia (Oct 19, 2015)

piichinu said:


> be me or disagree with mayorevvie



oh my ;w;;;; yes, be this senpai.

orrrrr, just have funnn ;c;;


----------



## Raffy (Oct 19, 2015)

you need to pay lots of money


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 20, 2015)

hang around and get a reputation


----------



## Naiad (Oct 20, 2015)

spam a lot tbh


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 20, 2015)

just be yourself, and be nice. Popularity isn't all that important.

and do your maths homework. i really need to do it


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 20, 2015)

Rei Parfait said:


> Be a total d-bag to everyone, spam nonsense, get into fights for no reason, complain that things arent fair, etc. That's how you get tbt famous, cos the only 'famous' people are either mods or people no one really likes :u



lol i think i know who you're talking about xD


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 20, 2015)

snoozit said:


> lol i think i know who you're talking about xD



It's a generalized opinion, they're  not referring to someone specifically.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 20, 2015)

Ask everyone for nudes. Collect them. Be the nude master.


----------



## Healer (Oct 20, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Ask everyone for nudes. Collect them. Be the nude master.



Is that kind of like a pokemon master? because let me tell you, I have the body of a snorlax.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 20, 2015)

Healer said:


> Is that kind of like a pokemon master? because let me tell you, I have the body of a snorlax.



can you use body slam?


----------



## Healer (Oct 20, 2015)

snoozit said:


> can you use body slam?



Usually, but it's hard to find the right time and place where it's acceptable to use on someone.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 20, 2015)

Healer said:


> Usually, but it's hard to find the right time and place where it's acceptable to use on someone.



can you also paralyze someone from your body slam? lol


----------



## Healer (Oct 20, 2015)

snoozit said:


> can you also paralyze someone from your body slam? lol



Are you looking to find out?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 20, 2015)

Healer said:


> Are you looking to find out? ��



yes i am lol


----------

